# Agility or Nosework??..



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi! I'm choosing between agility class and nosework class, my poodle is a miniature poodle, 1.2 y/o.. he's afraid of heights.. and I'm worried that he might develop hyp dysplasia if we do agility, but, agility will do great things to him, it will burn off his energy, and maybe he will be happier.. but in nosework, he will develop tracking skills.. really can't choose, i'm planning to take both, but, what should I take first?..


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you really have to choose right now? Any reason you can't do both?

Why are you worried about hip dysplasia? If you work up to things and start jumping him at lower heights until he gradually works up to whatever height he should be, he should be fine, unless there's a hereditary predisposition for problems.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

CoffeePoo said:


> agility will do great things to him, it will burn off his energy, and maybe he will be happier..


Mental exercise helps burn off energy too - If you're worried about structural problems with agility, I'd think the nosework/tracking could be just as fulfilling for him... Good luck!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh that's a tough choice. Mia loves both. 

How is his recall?? I find a solid recall is helpful in agility. If his recall still needs lots of work I'd say start with nosework and work on some agility basics at home.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Spoiled for choice! I'd do both, too, but maybe the nosework first to build confidence in working with you?

Mine isn't fond of heights either, but has no problem with the agility equipment. We are lucky enough to have a trainer that starts so low and builds such drive that they don't even think about the height when the equipment goes up to full height.

Good luck!


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I can take both, but after obedience training, I don't know which should I take first, but maybe, I'll get nosework first.. like what you guys said, I need to build my dog's confidence.. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - I am jealous that you have a choice of both!! I would take both, but that's just me. I like being out taking classes. We have lots of agility around here, but I would really like to take a nosework class!!

You would be surprised how much mental exercise will wear him out!!


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Coffepoo,
I have a 21 mo old standard who has been doing agility since 6 mos.
She loves it! I love it! I would say try it and see how your dog takes to it.
Obedience as I'm sure you know is the foundation for each of those activities.
I would like to do some nose work with my dog as well.
I'd like to know how you make out.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

An agility competitor who I really admire told me I shouldn't take a nosework class at the same time as an agility class, because they work against each other (I was interested in doing both as well!) In nose work, the dog is encouraged to obviously have its nose to the ground, while in agility you never want the dog's nose the ground! So I would pick one or the other, and get a good foundation, and then try the second.

Also in many agility classes, it will be a while before your dog ever goes on any heights anyway. I just finished a foundation class with my dog and we never went on any equipment except jumps and tunnels. We have now done the first class of the second level and still no heights. You also want to make sure your trainer has strategies for dealing with a fear of heights, as there's ways to get around it.

Have fun whatever you choose!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with Jenn ^^^. In your early agility courses, you'll stick to low jumps and no heights. Your instructor ought to be able to work with you on this for as long as you want.

I'm interested in doing both with Mia as well. My plan is to get back into agility this spring (while the weather is nice), and then switch to something indoors when it gets too hot in the summer (obedience or nose work), then back outside in the fall for agility.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I think I'll go for nosework first.. then agility..

Agility IG, Only one person teaches nosework here in the Philippines for pet dogs, and I think she previously worked as a canine instructor for police dogs here and in another country (I forgot) she previously teaches dogs to detect bombs and narcotics..

and when you will look at her, she's too pretty to play with the big dogs, and I saw a pic of her that she was the one who's being bitten by the police dog in training (wearing the somethings in her arm of course! ) haha..


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

Shutzhund!


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL! Imagine a fluffy mini poodle biting your arm! haha.. it's like a black pompom that hangs around your arm.. haha )


----------

